# Second Projector/Still Undecided



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Since my Infocus (7205) of almost 9 years is out of commission the Mrs. an I are in the market for a new projector. My wife God bless her enjoys the Home Theater atmosphere as much as I do even though I have to concede that her choices are not exactly at times what I would like to watch.
It has been some time that I have shopped for a projector and I am most surprised and happy that the projectors today offer a lot more for less price compared to what I paid back in 2001.
More features not to mention sharper images and better contrast ratio's.

As we all know there are many opinions out there regarding projectors pro, cons, and sometimes it gets a bit confusing b/c we want that one projector to have everything that we can afford to buy and then someone throws us a curve ball that leaves us scratches our heads.

With that being said I would appreciate this forums opinions and thoughts on two projectors that I am looking at and considering buying one of them.

First is the Mitsubishi HC6800 LCD projector.:scratch:
1920x1080-3LCD technology
30,000-1 contrast ratio with a 1500 lumins output
Rated as one of the most quietest projectors around.
The HC 6800 also has the Silicon Optix Reon-VX video processing chip, high speed auto iris, motorized setup controls and a dual anamorphic modes for use with a 2.35: 1 screen and add on anamorphic lens.

Second choice is the Epson 8700UB projector:scratch:
1920x1080-3LCD technology
200,000:-1 contrast ratio with 1600 lumins output
Excellent black levels
Brighter than average "brightest" mode offers CFI-creative frame interpolation- for smoothing fast motion
The 8700UB also comes with a free Bulb.
The 8700UB also has a filter filtration system
Fan noise level is 29db's....a bit louder than what I expected.

Compared to my Infocus 7205 of almost nine years ago both of these projectors offer a lot more at a lesser price point.
The specifics for MY HT:bigsmile:
Dedicated room with no ambient light. 
Controlled lighting is in the room and I do enjoy watching some sporting events on the Big Screen. (hopefully the upcoming Super Bowl) with the lights on. (somewhat)
With the Infocus I was able to enjoy sporting events with the lights on moderately.

My screen is a Da-Lite off-white High Contrast Cinema screen with a 1.1 gain.

My own personal choice is the Mitsubishi 6800.

Any thoughts or comments is appreciated and My Thanks in advance.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

I think you might be looking into your choices a little harder than you should as there are always leaders in any given price range. Despite seemingly many choices, there is always a consensus of the 'best projector' on the market today, light control is the only wild card. Good light control gives you the option of just about anything within your price range, assuming you are pretty flexible with install. A quick search reveals that you are roughly looking at the $2200 price range, both that you have found are good choices if you want to be able to watch with moderate lighting. Personally, in a dedicated room with your budget (2200), I would be considering something that will outperform a lcd in every other way but brightness

http://www.projectorcentral.com/sony_bravia_hw15_review.htm

http://www.google.com/products/cata...og_result&ct=result&resnum=4&ved=0CDUQ8wIwAw#


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

My choice would be the Mitsubishi..I have heard they have excellent optics (from several people) and give an incredibly sharp image!


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for everyones input.
I have decided to go with the Mitsubishi 6800. I was at Best Buys yesterday and the picture blew me away just as it did at the CES show.
While I do like Sony products recently I have talked to a few people that have had issues with their DVD players and other products. I believe that Sony has been involved in so many aspects of HT that the quality issue has slipped thru the cracks. Maybe.
That is not to say that I would NEVER buy another Sony product but at this time I am cautious.
I currently have their 777 multi-disc CD/DVD/SACD player and it has preformed well. However I purchased the unit when it first came on the market and Sony's products had some great feedback. It does not seem that way today when talking to many people. I was interested in their multi-disc Blu-Ray player only to be turned off by a couple of not so impressive reviews. Besides I do think that their price-line for that player is out of line. There top end multi-disc player is almost two thousand dollars. The 777 I purchased was there top of the line at the time at a cost of $700.00. Talk about price gouging.

I do not intend to purchase the 6800 thru BB. While they were very helpful I found a dealer on-line at a much lower price. The parts and labor warranty are for three years. I can also get a three year warranty on the bulb.
The warranty is not from Mitsubishi. 
I had a similar warranty with my Infocus and had no problems when I had to use it...once.


dbuys.com is the name of the company located in New Jersey and has been in business for over twenty years. 

Thanks again


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Congrats on deciding, mits makes good stuff. 

Truth be told, I feel the same way about sony. However I still consider them the leaders in lcd quality and theyre the only maker of a sub $3k LCOS projector. In a room with good controlled lighting a LCOS projector will give the best contrast and black levels of anything on the market today, especially better than a lcd machine. Only sony gear Ive owned was a ps3 and a fairly inexpensive avr, both I disliked and if I ever own anything by sony again it would be a display, thats it.


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Honestly, I like Sony. It is just at this particular time I am a little gun shy of their products. I do believe your right about Sony and LCOS. 
Seeing the Mit. I was still very awed by it's picture performance. I currently still have a 36" TV from Mitsubishi...it weighs a ton...that is at least twelve years old and it is still kicking.


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey Prof...Like your Avatar.:wave:
Ordering the Mitshubshi 6800 this week.:spend:
Want to make sure I have it in time for the Super Bowl.addle:
The Mrs. wants to have some family over for the game.:rofl:
Thanks for making me fell more at ease with my choice.:clap:

Thanks to you also Panama City:T


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Frank..
I'm sure you'll be very pleased with the Mitsubishi..
I'm seriously considering getting one myself as my next projector!


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

hey Prof
The 6800 is awesome however read my thoughts in the screen forum 
let me know your thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I have had alot of happy customers with the 6800, its a great projector for the cost.


----------

